# Plywood Skeletons



## keepsmiling (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello

Here are some pictures of some plywood skeletons I have built. They are lifesize and posable. I can get 3 skeletons from 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood. They also will stand-up by themselves. I probably will attach plywood squares to the bottom of their feet to give them a larger footprint and anchor them so they won't get blown over by the wind.
These are also what I plan to attach my 3-axis skulls to .

http://hometown.aol.com/keepsmilingskel/index.html

Thank you


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are cool 
ok same as other...put up the how to...or where you got the plans..


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto



Lilly said:


> Those are cool
> ok same as other...put up the how to...or where you got the plans..


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Holy Smokes you must have the patience of a saint! That is very cool. Did you have plans to start with?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, those are amazing, must have taken you a long time.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy cow! Those are cool. Did you use a band saw to make your cuts? I always appreciate good woodworking.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Your very dedicated to devote that kinda time to those. Great job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

holy crap that looks like a lot of work...they are very nice


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

And I expected to see some flat basically 2 dimensional skellies....Nice Job. I can see they were definately time consuming.



keepsmiling said:


> Hello
> Thank you. I used a scroll saw. Takes me an afternoon to cut out the pieces and a day or two to assemble. Don't you just hate to wait for glue to dry
> 
> I have put the skeleton plans all on a CD. The CD contains in *PDF format*:
> ...


^That's what I'm talking about. Kudos to you for the horse trading idea.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oh my god, man. i could NEVER cut that much less put that together!i tip my top hat to you sir, you are a skilled artisan and a more patient man than i.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I knew I'd seen these before. Basically the Hugh Human Skeleton Kit scaled up:










Sold for a little over $10:

Amazon.com: Hugh the Human Skeleton Kit: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31FwwSP3adL

http://rainbowresource.com/proddtl.php?id=036704


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I Love Them!! Great Job!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool!


----------

